# Potenciómetro de acelerador Logitech



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

Hola a todos este es mi primer post así que pido por adelantado disculpas si este no es el lugar apropiado para el tema.

Voy a intentar explicarme lo mejor posible para que me entiendan.

Me gusta reparar mis propias averías pero me he encontrado una especie de Potenciómetro pero que no está marcado ni A logarítmico ni B lineal únicamente lleva esta inscripción en la carcasa 531 - 000006   10K / 80   1327

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos.

Esta pieza se encuentra en la articulación de un pedal acelerador en un simulador de conducción y el problema es que al acelerar a fondo se queda fallando por lo que deduje que con limpiar la pista sería bastante pero me encontré que estaba muy desgastada y seguía fallando.

Según la indicación 10K adquirí un potenciómetro lineal pero al instalarlo me encontré que se queda a medio acelerar y empecé a hacer mediciones.

El potenciómetro que trae de fábrica montado 531 - 000006   10K / 80   1327 para que os hagáis una idea imaginemos la esfera de un reloj donde la posición 7:00 sería el valor 0'00K del potenciómetro y la posición 17:00 sería el valor maximo 10'00

Pues resulta que el dichoso potenciómetro o lo que quiera que sea desde la posición de la esfera imaginaria 7:00 hasta las 11:00 marca 0'03
A la posición 11:00 ya marca 1'32 y va subiendo linealmente hasta la posición 14:00 que marca el máximo 9'98 

Y desde la posición 14:00 hasta el tope posición 17:00 se mantiene en 9'98

Entonces me doy cuenta que lógicamente el recorrido del pedal solo utiliza un cuarto de giro del potenciómetro y necesito sustituirlo por uno nuevo que no me de problemas.

Así que se me ocurre montar uno lineal de 10k y hacerle un tope calibrandolo para que comience desde 1'32 y me encuentro tras montarlo que al final del recorrido del pedal no acelera a fondo el potenciómetro en esa posición marca 4'48 claro está a mitad de recorrido este potenciómetro lineal me entregaría los 9'98 al final haciendo tope a la posición de la esfera imaginaria 17:00 y claro allí no llega el recorrido ya que su recorrido es solo un cuarto de giro.

Se me ocurre montar un potenciómetro de 25k empezar con un tope desde 1'32 y pienso que con un cuarto de giro estaría ya muy cerca de los 9'98 pero claro el potenciómetro tiene tres cables por lo que deduzco siendo los cables 1 2 3

1 y 2 me darán la lectura de 9'98 pero 2 y 3 me darán 18'00 más o menos por lo que estaría mal ya que de la lectura del 2 y 3 depende el uso del potenciómetro frenos.

Alguna idea de que tipo de potenciómetro es lo que trae de fábrica ??
Google no arroja ningún resultado acerca de esa referencia.
He enviado un correo a Logitech que es el fabricante y no responden.

Reparar la pista del potenciómetro no es posible.
Tiene que haber algún lugar donde lo puedan fabricar pero haber cómo se localiza.

Os dejo unas imágenes donde se ve el dichoso como se llame y la pista donde se puede apreciar que solo tiene desgaste en un cuarto de pista.

Disculpar si ha sido muy extenso el post pero me he querido explicar lo mejor posible.

Muchas gracias por haberse parado a leer toda esta parrafada y si este no es el lugar correcto para postear esto bórrelo lo edito o lo cambio de lugar muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## malesi (Sep 2, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Hola a todos este es mi primer post así que pido por adelantado disculpas si este no es el lugar apropiado para el tema.
> 
> Voy a intentar explicarme lo mejor posible para que me entiendan.
> 
> ...




Prueba con uno logaritmico.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

malesi dijo:


> Prueba con uno logaritmico.


Gracias por responder.
Estamos a la misma entrega el máximo al final del recorrido y ha de ser en un cuarto de recorrido de 0 al máximo.
¿ Donde programarán esos potenciómetros tan específicos ?


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2020)

Si el potenciometro se usa con sus 3 patas, no podes reemplazarlo con nada similar y obtener el mismo resultado, ya que se trata de un divisor resistivo y no de una simple resistencia variable.
Por otro lado el reloj no tiene una esfera, una esfera es una bola, tiene un cuadrante o circulo, y los recorridos de los ejes se miden en grados, no entendi nada de lo que dijiste, pero estimo que tu movimiento de pedal no se corresponde con el valor resistivo del potenciometro nuevo, una posibilidad que quizas puedas intentar, es colocar el del 10Kohms nuevo, y adaptar mecanicamente el pedal al eje para que el potenciometro gire mas, con el mismo recorrido de pedal, es decir, si moves el eje a mano del potencioametro nuevo y acelera a fondo como corresponde, pero colocado no lo hace porque le falta recorrido, tendras que modificar el brazo de palanca o la multiplicación mecanica para que eso suceda.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2020)

Casi con certeza que no es una "pista" estándar y tal vez fue realizada a pedido del fabricante del pedal pero para saberlo deberías hacer una representación gráfica de la curva de resistencia versus grados de la posición del eje(antes con un papel milimétrico y sobre un par de ejes cartesianos y el multímetro se hacia en cinco minutos...por ejemplo cada 10º o menos según la precisión que desees)

D@rkbytes subió este documento con el listado de las variantes de tipos de potenciómetros estándar y que va mas allá de los conocidos A y B


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Si el potenciometro se usa con sus 3 patas, no podes reemplazarlo con nada similar y obtener el mismo resultado, ya que se trata de un divisor resistivo y no de una simple resistencia variable.
> Por otro lado el reloj no tiene una esfera, una esfera es una bola, tiene un cuadrante o circulo, y los recorridos de los ejes se miden en grados, no entendi nada de lo que dijiste, pero estimo que tu movimiento de pedal no se corresponde con el valor resistivo del potenciometro nuevo, una posibilidad que quizas puedas intentar, es colocar el del 10Kohms nuevo, y adaptar mecanicamente el pedal al eje para que el potenciometro gire mas, con el mismo recorrido de pedal, es decir, si moves el eje a mano del potencioametro nuevo y acelera a fondo como corresponde, pero colocado no lo hace porque le falta recorrido, tendras que modificar el brazo de palanca o la multiplicación mecanica para que eso suceda.


Disculpe sergiot ya comenté que soy muy amateur.
Entonces ya puedo dejar de llamarlo Potenciómetro ?
 Por otra parte disculpe por el liante termino esfera ya que me refería a a cara del reloj que contiene los números, los índices o el diseño de la superficie se denomina esfera y las horas a las que me refería representaba los puntos donde hacía las mediciones con el tester.

Le dejo una imagen de los valores que muestra el dichoso potenciómetro o divisor resistivo como dice o como quiera que se llame.

Cómo cómo podrá comprobar solo trabaja un cuarto del potenciómetro la parte del inicio se mantiene a cero y la parte del final se mantiene casi a 10.

A un potenciómetro normal se le podría hacer que la primera parte del potenciómetro marcara cero y el resto en un potenciómetro de 15 o 20 por ejemplo a partir de 10 se mantuviera a 10 hasta el final? 
Se podría hacer alguna modificación o es imposible es hablar por hablar.
Quiénes quiénes se dedican a la fabricación de estos equipos.

Cómo podría obtener el mismo resultado ?
Si pudiera modificar el sistema para que en vez de un cuarto de giro hiciera el recorrido completo del potenciómetro lineal de 10K ya habría terminado pero no es posible por eso sigo batallando. 
Conoce algún equipo que haga algo parecido ?
O cómo puedo encontrar al fabricante de los componentes 
No sé cómo salir de esta.


ricbevi dijo:


> Casi con certeza que no es una "pista" estándar y tal vez fue realizada a pedido del fabricante del pedal pero para saberlo deberías hacer una representación gráfica de la curva de resistencia versus grados de la posición del eje(antes con un papel milimétrico y sobre un par de ejes cartesianos y el multímetro se hacia en cinco minutos...por ejemplo cada 10º o menos según la precisión que desees)
> 
> D@rkbytes subió este documento con el listado de las variantes de tipos de potenciómetros estándar y que va mas allá de los conocidos A y B


Estaba descargando y contestando no leí su entrada.
Esto es lo más aproximado que puedo aportar por el momento


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2020)

Lo que estas pidiendo que haga un potenciometro "normal" es imposible, y me extraña mucho que el tuyo de comporte de esa manera.
Lo unico que se asemeja a eso es un potenciometro de mariposa, los llamados TPS que usas lo autos en los sistemas de inyección, los cuales tienen un recorrido de poco mas de 90º, el tema es que no se cual o de que auto se aproxima a esos valores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Esto es lo más aproximado que puedo aportar por el momento


Estás complicado...por no decir otra cosa.
Esa pista debe ser hecha a pedido por el fabricante, tal como ya te dijeron, y debe ser poco menos que imposible conseguir una pista/potenciómetro con esa variación. Si además tenés que usar los tres terminales del pote... date por muerto.
Yo iría pensando en comprar un nuevo pedal o al menos, conseguir uno viejo, en buenas condiciones y recuperar de ahí el potenciómetro...pero suena completamente estúpido, por que si el pedal que consigas está bueno, para que lo vas a desarmar....usás ese y ya está.


----------



## analogico (Sep 2, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> A un potenciómetro normal se le podría hacer que la primera parte del potenciómetro marcara cero y el resto en un potenciómetro de 15 o 20 por ejemplo a partir de 10 se mantuviera a 10 hasta el final?


quizás  con un potenciómetro de mas K y pintura conductiva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2020)

Por que mejor no intentás rearmarlo prolijamente ¿


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Lo que estas pidiendo que haga un potenciometro "normal" es imposible, y me extraña mucho que el tuyo de comporte de esa manera.
> Lo unico que se asemeja a eso es un potenciometro de mariposa, los llamados TPS que usas lo autos en los sistemas de inyección, los cuales tienen un recorrido de poco mas de 90º, el tema es que no se cual o de que auto se aproxima a esos valores.


Buscaré info acerca de esos de mariposa


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estás complicado...por no decir otra cosa.
> Esa pista debe ser hecha a pedido por el fabricante, tal como ya te dijeron, y debe ser poco menos que imposible conseguir una pista/potenciómetro con esa variación. Si además tenés que usar los tres terminales del pote... date por muerto.
> Yo iría pensando en comprar un nuevo pedal o al menos, conseguir uno viejo, en buenas condiciones y recuperar de ahí el potenciómetro...pero suena completamente estúpido, por que si el pedal que consigas está bueno, para que lo vas a desarmar....usás ese y ya está.


Puedo comprar unos pedales de 2ª mano pero pronto empezará a fallar ya que todos mueren por lo mismo.
Y parece mentira qué una pieza que pueda valer 20 € tengas que gastar 400€ para cambiar todo ya que ese kit tiene cerca de 4 años y está descatalogado por lo tanto comprar algo será con mucho uso y próximo a romper y comprar un equipo nuevo vale una pasta.
Y fábrica no dice nada si pudiera contactar con el fabricante supongo que en el almacén tendrán stock de piezas sobrantes


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2020)

Lamentablemente esas cosas no tienen reposición de repuestos, es como pretender reparar un mouse optico, existe el mouse completo, pero no la suma de sus partes en el mercado de repuestos electronicos.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Lamentablemente esas cosas no tienen reposición de repuestos, es como pretender reparar un mouse optico, existe el mouse completo, pero no la suma de sus partes en el mercado de repuestos electronicos.


Entiendo perfectamente pero resulta que es un simple componente fácilmente reemplazable y expuesto a un desgaste extremo que tiene contadas las horas de uso por lo tanto debería de ser reemplazable ya que cualquier manitas amateur puede acceder físicamente al componente desmontarlo intercambiarlo el problema está que no facilitan el recambio para obligar al usuario a comprar el kit entero 
Mañana mediré cierto los grados de giro qué son utilizados en el potenciómetro para calcular qué potenciómetro logaritmico podría servirme
Tal vez uno de 25k a los grados de giro máximo tal vez me dé a los 10K o muy próximos


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

Ese potenciometro es de un  Logitech  o me equivoco , no hay tanto lio de reemplazarlo no es un pedal de la NASA, claro que no es un potenciometro común, es especial para simuladores y por ello debes conseguir uno que sea de acuerdo a tu simulador, por ejemplo por el 450D103F7.


















						€36.5 |KIT de reemplazo de potenciómetro Solución de pedales Logitech por 3DRap (3 PEDAL)|Volantes de videojuegos|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				




Como Reemplazarlo:









						Sim Racing Pedals: Maintaining & Replacing G29 Pedal Potentiometers
					

For us sim racers on a budget, the Logitech G29 is a decent and reliable wheel. However its main weak spot is the potentiometer, particularly the one in the accelerator pedal which will degrade ove…




					iracecraft.wordpress.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> resulta que es un simple componente fácilmente reemplazable y expuesto a un desgaste extremo que tiene contadas las horas de uso por lo tanto debería de ser reemplazable


"Debería" ser reemplazable????
Solo por que a vos se te ocurre, pero eso no es el negocio de Logitech.

El "reemplazo" de Aliexpress está bueno, pero no es un potenciómetro sino un conjunto de montaje completo que adapta un pote comercial a la fracción de giro del pedal. Si tenés habilidad y un modelo soportado por el kit, valdría la pena.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "Debería" ser reemplazable????
> Solo por que a vos se te ocurre, pero eso no es el negocio de Logitech.
> 
> El "reemplazo" de Aliexpress está bueno, pero no es un potenciómetro sino un conjunto de montaje completo que adapta un pote comercial a la fracción de giro del pedal. Si tenés habilidad y un modelo soportado por el kit, valdría la pena.



Si hay esas adaptaciones para imprimir free y si es una adaptación, pero tambien coloque el Pote 450D103F7 tambien el RVQ24YN03 20F B103 usado en simuladores de carreras y se acerca bastante a lo requerido, solo que no da la exactitud como el original, lo digo porque uso estos simuladores e incluso me arme uno programado y trabaja mejor que el original  pero como lo dicen por ahí peor es no tener nada.

Estos tienen un desgaste muy rápido y como nadie se toma el tiempo de hacerle mantenimiento a cierto tiempo, ya esperan a que el pote este destrozado, por ello hay que colocarle sensores y adaptaciones o no va durar ni media carrera.











						Logitech G29 potentiometer replace adaptator (B10K) by CarlDesign
					

This tools allow to replace the default potentiometer of Logitech G29 Pedals when they are out of order (not linear, don't return to 0, etc). Potentiometre to used as replace part : B10K, like this...




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 2, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Si hay esas adaptaciones para imprimir free y si es una adaptación, pero tambien coloque el Pote 450D103F7 tambien el RVQ24YN03 20F B103 usado en simuladores de carreras y se acerca bastante a lo requerido, solo que no da la exactitud como el original, lo digo porque uso estos simuladores e incluso me arme uno programado y trabaja mejor que el original  pero como lo dicen por ahí peor es no tener nada.
> 
> Estos tienen un desgaste muy rápido y como nadie se toma el tiempo de hacerle mantenimiento a cierto tiempo, ya esperan a que el pote este destrozado, por ello hay que colocarle sensores y adaptaciones o no va durar ni media carrera.
> 
> ...


Buenas noches Jota Jota como muy bien dices pertenece a un Logitech concretamente al Drive force GT ya que no hay presupuesto para más y después de 4 años ningun problema excepto este.
Cualquier casa de periféricos cuando quiere ganar dinero sacan una actualización y ya deja de ser compatible has de comprar algo más nuevo 
Pero que se estropee una pieza y no tengan repuesto hay que ser muy *******

Según dices ya has montado alguno ¿ Que ángulo de pista de carbono tienen 450D103F7 tambien el RVQ24YN03 20F B103 ?

He tomado bien las medidas para hallar el ángulo y es de 90º desde que comienza a trabajar hasta que termina.

Ese recambio sería para el G29 ¿ Usa los mismos grados de Giro ? Si también son 90º me serviría ya que hasta el eje de plástico cortado en media luna es igual.
El esquema que has puesto arriba no lo entiendo que es Carbón y que es silver? Y esa tabla de códigos y ángulos. Ni sabría cual pedir de las 2 referencias.
Ángulos supongo que será lo que ando buscando la zona de trabajo.
Pero sin desviar el tema del post, ¿ No hay ninguna solución casera ? Aparte de remodelar todo el sistema de piñones para hacer que un potenciómetro común haga todo el recorrido.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

El que he armado DIY es el típico usando Wheel check y config con algunas mejoras mecánicas y SimHub, pero al comercial que tengo no le he hecho mejoras.

Los potes tienen recorrido mecánico de 300º y ángulo efectivo 45º  es por ello que le faltan ese toque como lo mencione, y una solución casera  hay 3 soluciones posibles a parte de la mecanica, 1 como se describe en el video, 2 es tratar de resucitar ese Pote o conseguir uno con características similares porque conseguirlo ya dependerá del lugar donde estas.

Ejemplo:











						CMC SimRacing Evolutions chegou a revolução
					

A Sua Loja de Automobilismo Virtual. - CMC SimRacing Evolutions




					cmcsimracing.com.br
				









						Outros Eletrônicos | MercadoLivre.com.br
					

Descobri o produtos mais procurados que você não pode perder em Outros Eletrônicos ✓ Com Frete Gratis e Rapidos ❤ E Compra Garantida ©. O melhor tá chegando!




					produto.mercadolivre.com.br


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Sep 2, 2020)

El ángulo de trabajo reducido es debido al ángulo de movilidad de tu tobillo.

*Solución de emergencia:* usar un potenciómetro lineal (no logarítmico como indicaban anteriormente) de 270 grados y 30K. 
Lo desarmas y "cortas" la pista en tres partes iguales. El primer y el tercer tramo los lijas o los raspas hasta que no quede material conductivo.
Por último, soldar internamente el pin 1 al principo del tramo que quedó y el pin 3 al final de dicho tramo.
Un indicador de que vas por buen camino es medir el principio y el final de dicho tramo y tiene que dar 10K aproximadamente.

Si nunca hiciste algo parecido posiblemente se te complique en este último paso; quizás dañes unos cuantos potenciómetros en el camino, pero sigue siendo más redituable que tirar el pedal a la basura.
---
Historia aparte: Esta alternativa la hice en la reparación de un carrito de golf hace varios años, donde no se conseguía por ninguna parte el pote del acelerador. El representante de los carritos es service oficial (USD 400 la reparación) o te vendía el pote pero en calidad de _"Dispositivo de regulación de velocidad para Carro mod. XXX"_ a unos USD 150 (siendo que es un pote de lo más ordinario del mundo con pista de carbón de unos USD 0.50). 
Al día de hoy sigue funcionando sin problemas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 2, 2020)

Hola, me parece que lo más simple y menos invasivo es, utilizar un potenciómetro de un valor 3 veces mayor valor al original.
De esa forma tendrá un rango de 10K en su reducido recorrido.
Para ajustar el offset, puedes añadir en serie una resistencia de valor a verificar empíricamente.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 3, 2020)

El Rodrigardo dijo:


> El ángulo de trabajo reducido es debido al ángulo de movilidad de tu tobillo.
> 
> *Solución de emergencia:* usar un potenciómetro lineal (no logarítmico como indicaban anteriormente) de 270 grados y 30K.
> Lo desarmas y "cortas" la pista en tres partes iguales. El primer y el tercer tramo los lijas o los raspas hasta que no quede material conductivo.
> ...


Buenos días El Rodrigardo me parece una idea muy buena la de cortar en 3 la pista, no se me ocurrió pensar que esa parte se podría cortar y soldar ¿ Como llegas desde el pin a la pista ? Creas una pista o con un trozo de hilo.
Ya estoy pidiendo 1 caja y sacando la radial haber si hay suerte

En el Pote que trae de fábrica se aprecia la zona de uso la zona de 0 a 10 pero como hace para mantenerse en 0'03 y 9'98 cuando recorr las zonas que he marcado en verde.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 3, 2020)

Me imagino que cuando dicen saldar el terminal a una pista de carbon, es con pintura conductora de plata, no?


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

Esta buena la idea pero no va a ser nada fácil a menos que se tenga algún Pote similar y ahí si poderlo implementar, para que quede algo asi


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Buenos días El Rodrigardo me parece una idea muy buena la de cortar en 3 la pista, no se me ocurrió pensar que esa parte se podría cortar y soldar ¿ Como llegas desde el pin a la pista ? Creas una pista o con un trozo de hilo.
> Ya estoy pidiendo 1 caja y sacando la radial haber si hay suerte
> 
> En el Pote que trae de fábrica se aprecia la zona de uso la zona de 0 a 10 pero como hace para mantenerse en 0'03 y 9'98 cuando recorr las zonas que he marcado en verde.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 195843


No pierdas tiempo en dañar un potenciómetro.
Utiliza uno de valor 3 veces superior, cómo comenté.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No pierdas tiempo en dañar un potenciómetro.
> Utiliza uno de valor 3 veces superior, cómo comenté.




Coincido totalmente contigo, Incluso implementarlo con el Kit de reemplazo es una excelente solución, pero cada quien es libre de elegir lo que mas se les complique o lo que mas les salga barato.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 3, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Me imagino que cuando dicen saldar el terminal a una pista de carbon, es con pintura conductora de plata, no?


Supongo ya estaba yo mirando cómo hacerla en casa con esmalte de uñas y limadura de grafito es ya como reto personal que de eso se trata de aprender cosas nuevas.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No pierdas tiempo en dañar un potenciómetro.
> Utiliza uno de valor 3 veces superior, cómo comenté.


Ahora que le he entendido tiene razón un pote de 30K y 270º en sus primeros 90º ya me daría los 10k perfecto pero me encuentro un problema.

Número los pin de izquierda a derecha pin1 pin2 pin3
El pin 1 y 2 me estarían dando 10k con el pote girado 90º perfecto es lo que quiero.
Pero el pin 2 y 3 me estaria marcando 20K cuando me tendría que marcar 0.0K en concordancia.

Y si el pote lo tengo girado 0º el pin 1 y 2 debe de marcar 0'00 y el pin 2 y 3 debe marcar 10'00

Ahí es donde no entiendo su comentario " Para ajustar el offset, puedes añadir en serie una resistencia de valor a verificar empíricamente."
Si me lo puede explicar se lo agradecería.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Supongo ya estaba yo mirando cómo hacerla en casa con esmalte de uñas y limadura de grafito es ya como reto personal que de eso se trata de aprender cosas nuevas.
> 
> Ahora que le he entendido tiene razón un pote de 30K y 270º en sus primeros 90º ya me daría los 10k perfecto pero me encuentro un problema.
> 
> ...


Bueno ahí entra en juego la resistencia de offset, para desplazar el cambio de umbral.

Conecta entre el pin 3 y el cable que llega del sistema una resistencia de valor igual al valor que tienes entre pin 1 y 2, cuándo el cursor del eje esté en la posición 0.
Es decir aprox. 10k
Y aquí hay que rogar que la impedancia de entrada del sistema sea alta cómo para no atenuar la señal que alteramos con los cbios. Ésto es empírico.
Caso contrario, modificar la posición del potenciómetro mecánicamente para que el mínimo quede en la posición 0.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno ahí entra en juego la resistencia de offset, para desplazar el cambio de umbral.
> 
> Conecta entre el pin 3 y el cable que llega del sistema una resistencia de valor igual al valor que tienes entre pin 1 y 2, cuándo el cursor del eje esté en la posición 0.
> Es decir aprox. 10k
> ...



Ahora sí que le entendí. Aquí dice " una resistencia de valor igual al valor que tienes entre pin 1 y 2, cuándo el cursor del eje esté en la posición 0."

Cuando dice el cursor del eje en posesión 0 se refiere a que está girado 90º que es el recorrido máximo que haría al acelerar entonces pin 1 y 2 marcan 10k y pin 2 y 3 marcan 20K por eso dice de poner entre el pin 3 y el cable una residencia de valor 10K que es lo que me está marcando el pin 1 y 2  para así bajar de 20 a 10 correcto o me he liado ?

A que se refiere con caso contrario ??
modificar la posición del potenciómetro mecánicamente para que el mínimo quede en la posición 0.
Aquí me estoy liando 
Mínimo entiendo que está tope girado el pote a la izquierda y posición 0 también Girado tope a la izquierda.


Jota Jota dijo:


> Coincido totalmente contigo, Incluso implementarlo con el Kit de reemplazo es una excelente solución, pero cada quien es libre de elegir lo que mas se les complique o lo que mas les salga barato.


El kit de reemplazo lo voy a pedir pero me esperaré a intentar con el pote de 30k ya que el kit no llegaría hasta noviembre y el 9 de septiembre me hace falta tenerlo reparado con el de 30K o poner el viejo y apretar fuerte para k no falle


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Ahora sí que le entendí. Aquí dice " una resistencia de valor igual al valor que tienes entre pin 1 y 2, cuándo el cursor del eje esté en la posición 0."
> 
> 
> El kit de reemplazo lo voy a pedir pero me esperaré a intentar con el pote de 30k ya que el kit no llegaría hasta noviembre y el 9 de septiembre me hace falta tenerlo reparado con el de 30K o poner el viejo y apretar fuerte para k no falle




Incluso yo te deje el archivo para imprimirlo y listo sin pagar nada, si no tienes impresora hay sitios que te imprimen la pieza a menor precio, créeme que funciona no como el original claro esta, pero tener ese  Drive Force GT esperando un milagro  no es viable.



ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> o poner el viejo y apretar fuerte para k no falle




Eso tambien te lo sugerí  Yo he resucitado Potes ya con pena de muerte con limpia contactos abrir un poco las patas de contacto y voala.

El tuyo solo le falta un apretón no esta tan gastado he visto peores.













						Potenciómetro de acelerador Logitech
					

Hola a todos este es mi primer post así que pido por adelantado disculpas si este no es el lugar apropiado para el tema.  Voy a intentar explicarme lo mejor posible para que me entiendan.  Me gusta reparar mis propias averías pero me he encontrado una especie de Potenciómetro pero que no está...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Sep 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, me parece que lo más simple y menos invasivo es, utilizar un potenciómetro de un valor 3 veces mayor valor al original.
> De esa forma tendrá un rango de 10K en su reducido recorrido.
> Para ajustar el offset, puedes añadir en serie una resistencia de valor a verificar empíricamente.


Mirá que los sistemas de pedal la impedancia de entrada adonde estás mandando la variación de tensión es muy elevada; por eso la mayoría de personas a lo primero que van es al potenciómetro de triple valor y no funciona.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Sep 4, 2020)

Por lo que veo, te conviene poner el repuesto original, para mi, es mi humilde opinión, es como un doble potenciómetro, tiene una pista por fuera y otra en el centro y seguro debe comparar la resistencia de la pista exterior con la resistencia de la pista interior, quizá pueda cumplir la funcion de un divisor resistivo ajustable, con lo cual variaría un voltaje a controlar, ojalá lo puedas solucionar, saludos.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 5, 2020)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Por lo que veo, te conviene poner el repuesto original, para mi, es mi humilde opinión, es como un doble potenciómetro, tiene una pista por fuera y otra en el centro y seguro debe comparar la resistencia de la pista exterior con la resistencia de la pista interior, quizá pueda cumplir la funcion de un divisor resistivo ajustable, con lo cual variaría un voltaje a controlar, ojalá lo puedas solucionar, saludos.



Gracias por comentar, desgraciadamente el fabricante no suministra el repuesto original ni nada que se le parezca existe alguna variante cómo kit de reemplazo pero que a este modelo mío no se le puede acoplar únicamente lo que comentó Jota Jota



Jota Jota dijo:


> Los potes tienen recorrido mecánico de 300º y ángulo efectivo 45º
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No caímos en la cuenta de interpretar la referencia de mi pote es que mi modelo es 10K/80 de 80⁰ y el del kit es de 70⁰ así que sí con suerte acopla el eje el recorrido del pedal será menor por lo que será mucho menos preciso el quitar un poco de gas o querer acelerar un poco o mantener unar revoluciones constantes. Más vale eso que nada.

Para colmo llegará a principios de Noviembre.

La opción de un Pote de 30K y cortarlo en 3 partes iguales para quedarme con 1 parte de 10K queda descartada ya que quedaría un ángulo de 90⁰ y mi recorrido es de 80⁰ por lo que se terminaría el recorrido del pedal y no llegaría al final.
Estoy enviando correos a diferentes fabricantes y todos contestan lo mismo, no lo tienen y no saben quién lo puede construir bajo pedido.

Se me ocurre que para que la pista de carbón de un potenciómetro tenga más o menos resistencia tendrá que ver que esté más o menos saturada la mezcla con la que está pintado.

Así a lo bestia de podría marcar la zona de 80⁰ limar todo el carbón y pintarlo con pintura conductiva saturada al mínimo ?
Es por comentar algo no me fusilen. XD


----------



## analogico (Sep 5, 2020)

puedes pintar el potenciómetro de 30k haciendo coincidir los grados, puede que funcione


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 5, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> puedes pintar el potenciómetro de 30k haciendo coincidir los grados, puede que funcione


Ahora mismo lo que voy a hacer es probar de cambiar la pista del potenciómetro del freno al potenciómetro del acelerador ya que la del freno está menos desgastada.
Lo que veo una ligera diferencia y es que la placa del freno está marcada con 5a y la del acelerador con cuatro a no sé en lo que podrá influir cuando lo monte veré cómo funciona todo y ya os cuento.
Alguno sabe esa diferencia a que se deberá las lecturas del tester marcan lo mismo en ambos.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 5, 2020)

Bueno tras haber intercambiado las placas internas del potenciómetro y probar durante una hora de carrera el resultado ha sido cero problemas perfecto.
Puedo decir que tengo solucionado el problema durante una temporada pero no doy el hilo por cerrado hasta que no encuentre una forma de sustituir los potenciómetros ya que cuando por el desgaste se termine la vida útil de la actual ya no habrán más recambios por lo que seguiré buscando y si encuentro una solución la dejaré aquí para que venga detrás le pueda servir de ayuda.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Sep 5, 2020)

ZapatoVeloz dijo:


> Bueno tras haber intercambiado las placas internas del potenciómetro y probar durante una hora de carrera el resultado ha sido cero problemas perfecto.
> Puedo decir que tengo solucionado el problema durante una temporada pero no doy el hilo por cerrado hasta que no encuentre una forma de sustituir los potenciómetros ya que cuando por el desgaste se termine la vida útil de la actual ya no habrán más recambios por lo que seguiré buscando y si encuentro una solución la dejaré aquí para que venga detrás le pueda servir de ayuda.


Tengo una idea pero no se si pueda resultar, a ver si me puedo hacer entender, para mi se podrían conectar 2 potenciómetros obviamente de distinta resistencia, es decir, la resistencia correcta en caso de la pista exterior y la resistencia correcta en caso de la pista interior, y solamente habría que clavar un eje entre los 2 para poder manipular los 2 al mismo tiempo, eso si, la pata central de los 2 potes tienen que estar juntas, por ahí puede que funcione si tenes ganas de probarlo, después me contas, saludos.


----------



## ZapatoVeloz (Sep 5, 2020)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Tengo una idea pero no se si pueda resultar, a ver si me puedo hacer entender, para mi se podrían conectar 2 potenciómetros obviamente de distinta resistencia, es decir, la resistencia correcta en caso de la pista exterior y la resistencia correcta en caso de la pista interior, y solamente habría que clavar un eje entre los 2 para poder manipular los 2 al mismo tiempo, eso si, la pata central de los 2 potes tienen que estar juntas, por ahí puede que funcione si tenes ganas de probarlo, después me contas, saludos.


Sereria buena idea pero por desgracia no es posible por falta de espacio.
Dejo un coto vídeo del potenciómetro, movimiento y articulaciones
Pero se agradece el aporte.


----------



## FelML (Oct 25, 2020)

Si consiguieras un esquema de la conexion tal vez se podria hacer un circuito adaptador para un potenciometro lineal normal.
Lo mas logico es pensar que en la patilla central del potenciometro debe de obtenerse una determinada tension en funcion del angulo. Con un circuito custom podria conseguirse.


----------



## Xerion (Dic 29, 2021)

Hola, yo lo solucione instalandole unos sensores hall.
Espero que las fotos y un poco de info que encuentres por ahí te ayuden. Coste de los imanes y los sensores en amazon, menos de 20€, aunque tambien es verdad que vienen como 10 sensores y por ahí de imanes, y solo hacen falta 6 imanes y 2 sensores para los 2 pedales. En la foto solo esta instalado en el de acelerar, ya lo hice en los dos. El sensor tiene aspecto del tipico transistor y es muy pequeño. Estas pegado con cinta de doble cara de la buena, y  sujeto con cinta de electricista para que así me fuese mas facíl sujetarlo de verdad con una cincha pequeña. Todos los cables bien aislados con termoretactil. También le hice un agujero lateral a los pedales para que el cable salga de lado y no por atras, para evitar con esto destrozar el cable. Por cierto, lo verde que se ve en las fotos es grasa de litio, muy recomendable para reducir la fricción y el ruido...ñiii ñiiii ñiii, ya tu sabes..Ún saludo.


----------

